# Nitro Pantera Review



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi @Scalpelman 

thanks very much for sharing your thoughts on the antera.

I’m actually looking for a similar board you were before getting the Pantera and I was wondering whether you’ve ever been on a Custom X or Arbor A-Frame and if so how you think these compare to the Pantera?

thanks for you comments in advance!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

edi414 said:


> Hi @Scalpelman
> 
> thanks very much for sharing your thoughts on the antera.
> 
> ...


No. The pantera was for me an affordable alternative to the custom X. Arbor wasn’t on the list. Since my first review I have ridden the pantera about 6-7 times. It definitely keeps you on your A game. In fact I find it best to get pumped up before dropping in. Charge like there’s no tomorrow. But it doesn’t perform nearly as well as my freeride RCR when there’s more than 6” of fresh powder. It’s more of a groomer slayer.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve just molested Panteras 166 and 166 W and this review (and the one on Agnarchy) seems to be very accurate.

There’s so much camber and the flex is like 7,5 or 8/10 in my books. A pretty light board, with plenty of snap and this torsional flex you mentioned is real.

The board is a bit softer than Endeavor Alpha 158 my bud got, way softer than my Amplid Unw8 and Pentaquark (the new models). Korua Cafe Racer 159 is also stiffer, both in the nose and especially in the tail.
Definitely more torsional flex than any of these.


----------

